# My poor puppy



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I think she looks perfectly adorable.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Hope your little sweetheart heals well and quickly. I looked up rear dew claws on-line to find out about them and when there's a need to remove them. Glad the surgery was a success. It's always a bit trying when your poodle has been shaved for a veterinary procedure, but in short order you won't even know she was. She looks so cute and peaceful! I'm just a home groomer so I don't really have much to offer about trim suggestion, others will. If you would be okay with her hair being shorter all over, you could perhaps ask the groomer to put her in a Utility trim. (See below.) I hope she feels better and is up to being groomed soon!:clover:


----------



## atlflier (Mar 31, 2014)

Awww poor little baby, hope she's feeling much better today. It's so hard to see them go through the slightest discomfort or inconvenience. 

I'm not a professional groomer, only do home upkeep of FFT and a little scissoring to keep the wispies from getting out of hand and breaking up the set pattern, but I think Chagall's suggestion is a great one. That's if you can tolerate taking her down into a sporting/utility clip from the cute bundle of fluff she is now. 

The shaved areas will grow back before you know it but in the meantime a closer overall trim will make her look "just the thing" in the interim, not to mention helping you deal with the highs/lows of going through the change. A smooth face will draw your eyes there and a shorter overall length will deflect them away from any stark disparity in coat length. (The fact she's dark skinned with dark hair is an added plus in camouflaging things.) 

I think she'll look equally fabulous, just with a more mature flair about her.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Aww!! Poor l'il Pepper... 

I'd just go with a basic utility trim - it will very soon blend in and you won't be able to tell where the shaved bits were. It will also be easy to keep which Pepper is recovering 

Big hugs from us in the west :hug:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm with everybody else...put her in a short clip, with fluffy ears ..........and before you know it it'll all grow in!!!! Couldn't have had a better time to do it either with coat change in the mix!!!


----------

